
'Kaiseki' cuisine slips down Japan's post-pandemic menu - baybal2
https://asia.nikkei.com/Life-Arts/Life/Kaiseki-cuisine-slips-down-Japan-s-post-pandemic-menu
======
Kaibeezy
Also nyotaimori / nantaimori

